# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 9, 2010)

33sec i double knife  & RC car


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 9, 2010)

time to book a week off


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ooooh , I like! Thumbs up.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 10, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> time to book a week off


 
aye


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 10, 2010)

The 1 player mode looks like it could be alright(good graphics and creative use of vehicles) but I don't think the multiplayers gonna be any good, Treyarch make it too arcadey(sp) it's a shame because theres so many things wrong with Modern Warfare 2. imo cod 4 was and still is the best first shooter ever but now looks dated i wish they kepf that format and just updated it with better graphics and cooler levels.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2010)

I really don't know why people claim Treyarch made the multiplayer arcadey, World at War's mp was a lot less arcadey than the last two Modern Warfare's that were put out by Infinity Ward.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 10, 2010)

nice to see its as subtle as ever!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2010)

kained&able said:


> nice to see its as subtle as ever!


 
yeah if they keep this up it will end up exploding sheep like in worms.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 10, 2010)

just about had that in the last modern warefar with those drone things.

Someone should mod that though. It would amuse me.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure about this, made by the same team that made WaW which was crap imo. Think I might go for MoH: Afghanistan made by DICE (Battlefield Bad Company 2 makers)...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2010)

have you played the Beta for Moh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> have you played the Beta for Moh?


 
Is it out on the 360?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah, i got it on 360 and PS3

it's alright i guess... it's just trying hard to be MW if you ask me... but it's more like BFBC etc...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2010)

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?sku=105641&ctx=280;0;-1;-1;-1


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah, i got it on 360 and PS3
> 
> it's alright i guess... it's just trying hard to be MW if you ask me... but it's more like BFBC etc...


 
How did you get it for the 360?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2010)

pre order with play.com then cxx the oder after i got the code


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh right...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 12, 2010)

It isnt made by the modern warfare team though...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> It isnt made by the modern warfare team though...


 
Indeed, as I say above its the team that did WaW which was pretty crap imo...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah it's by Treyarch. WaW was ok not patch on MW but defo still worth getting. have pre ordered the limited edition one anyways


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 13, 2010)

crossbow looks ace!!

gonna be good me tinks!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone know if there's another 'Nazi Zombie' game in this one?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Disjecta Membra said:


> The 1 player mode looks like it could be alright(good graphics and creative use of vehicles) but I don't think the multiplayers gonna be any good, Treyarch make it too arcadey(sp) it's a shame because *theres so many things wrong with Modern Warfare 2. imo cod 4 was and still is the best first shooter ever but now looks dated i wish they kepf that format and just updated it with better graphics and cooler levels*.


 
I agree. 4 is better than 5, and you can see it more clearly with the old maps that came as part of the stimulus package.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


 
You have to love this.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.thetechgame.com/News/article/sid=1135.html#comments


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 17, 2010)

Right so i have the online only version, but if i take it online my Jtag will get banned.... lol 

so have it here and have to wait


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 18, 2010)

Full game should be out later today


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 26, 2010)

^ that leak never made it... i have the Multiplayer Beta and can play 4 way split screen so tested some of the maps and all seems good 

in the mean time some more info on the game 




> @JD_2020 Hi! Can you please tell me if the CODBlackOps PC version is gonna to have lean?
> @ricardolobo It does, yes.
> 
> @JD_2020 Will the Gun Game have the same weapon progression every time, or will it vary in some way? #AskJD
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 26, 2010)

> @JD_2020
> @JD_2020 #askjd how many frames per second are you guys running on the Xbox?
> @RaJeKaJe04 720p, 60 frames per second.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 26, 2010)

> [#AskJD are there "strict" rules on how we can run our servers? ie no profanity,swearing, tubing?
> @thiefsrevenge Absolutely, you will have the ability to set rules and enforce them in your PC Dedicated Servers.
> 
> @JD_2020 is there an alternative colour scheme in #CODBlackOps? #AskJD
> ...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

£55!! 

I know everyone's going to buy it, but still... cheeky fuckers.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2010)

You're talking RRP. Nowhere that's selling it is charging that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, cheers, I was aware of that. But everywhere _is_ charging £40-45, which is a still lot for a pre-order.

FIFA11 cost me £28.

Guess I'm not pre-ordering it.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 27, 2010)

I was looking at price Xbox £44.99 but PC £34.99
So what do I get for my 10 pound more cost


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

The thrill of knowing you've paid £10 over the odds to make an Activision executive happy.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 27, 2010)

i'll be keeping my eyes peeled for supermarket deals when it hits.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 27, 2010)

dp wut


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, hopefully. I guess I can spend my week off doing something other than getting pwnd online...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2010)

Its like £20 extra for 4 extra maps...... thats what pisses me off tbh....... But i still might buy it


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll wait for 2nd hands on ebay Christmas time


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

I bet it'll be down to normal price soon enough.

Fuck paying over the odds because they know it'll be popular.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2010)

£25 via this apparently...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> £25 via this apparently...


 
Nice one.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ordered it with paypal at get for a score. mm do really need COD Black Ops. 
could buy then sell on ebay for 35 quid 

ta for url Kid_E


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2010)

Weird the code isn't working for me...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

Shit. Did for me. Mind you, let's see if it turns up on the 9th...


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2010)

[video]www.youtube.com/user/RecklessTortuga#p/u/19/ioqxZitukVc[/video]


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 28, 2010)

Worked for me - frickin' sweet 

Assuming it gets fulfilled. 

Cheers K_E


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah worked here, not counting on them honouring tho.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Weird the code isn't working for me...


 
use the link in the post otherwise if you search for it it sends you to a different site that doesnt accept the codes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2010)

SUUUURWEEEET! Sorted! 

Haha the great thing is if this turns out to be shit, clock it in under a week and sell it on eBay for more than you paid for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Yeah worked here, not counting on them honouring tho.


 
Why not?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Why not?


 
Because if you notice you cant do it on credit card, meaning its probably a site cock up.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2010)

you got a 50/50 chance, and make sure you use paypal..... 

some will get it some wont, it's all down to credit accounts, prvious accounts with shop direct and electrol register... etc.

you take ya chances etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh right...hmmm...yeah I used PayPal...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2010)

most will be fine, but some will get cxx 


i'm picking mine up in Blockbusters at midnight on the 9th but ordered one from there for my brother


----------



## starfish (Oct 28, 2010)

Might just wait hill the 9th & see if Sainsburys do it for £25 like they did with ModWar2.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 28, 2010)

fuckin hell
£20 with paypal

well done


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 29, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Because if you notice you cant do it on credit card, meaning its probably a site cock up.


 
You can do it on CC.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> You can do it on CC.


 
Hasnt worked for most.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 29, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Hasnt worked for most.


 
Aha.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...-Ops-ProGaming-Glasses-Universal/Product.html

Lol.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 29, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...-Ops-ProGaming-Glasses-Universal/Product.html
> 
> Lol.


 
Brilliant.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2010)

need the £160 headphones to go with them tho.... or you would just look stupid yeah...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

Considering the way I've been playing on MW2 lately (ie, BADLY!), perhaps I should try them...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2010)

What in the world do they do!?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2010)

I want them. Don't have the game or a console but still want them. Do I still need the headphones too?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What in the world do they do!?


 
I'm guessing that they make you look like you think you've been on the firing range, whilst never having left the comfort of your sofa...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 29, 2010)

Ordered

Game - not the glasses


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2010)

they are 5.1 souround 

well good for online games, i got the Turtle beach x4's and they do give you the edge in games as you can hear people and know where they are... 

paid about £140 for mine. 

also handy for playing late at night and not waking the wife up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> they are 5.1 souround
> 
> well good for online games, i got the Turtle beach x4's and they do give you the edge in games as you can hear people and know where they are...
> 
> ...



140 quid?? Jesus I can just imagine the other halfs reaction if I tried to sell her on letting me shell that out for a headset...


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 29, 2010)

> i got the Turtle beach x4's and they do give you the edge in games as you can hear people and know where they are...



Shh don't give out the secrets 

fucking going to buy it 
Edit:

UPDATE: Woolworths got in touch and asked us to remove the codes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2010)

Heh I'll take that as a good sign then that they've asked for the codes to be removed.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2010)

Well new hacked version of the beta out now, 

so been playing with the kill streaks... and some are Awesome!!! 

The Rc car is good
Attack dogs are way more mental thatn WAW
Chopper Gunner is insane
The rocket thing you fire is well hard but good, 

Also loving the distraction grenades.. they fire off rounds and show up on the UAV 

Loving it


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops XBOX360 TP


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2010)

Heh the surprise cast is pretty crazy!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2010)

Loving Zombie mode 

played it more than anything else on WAW

and you can go into it from the off, no finishing the game first


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent. Like you, I thought Zombie Nazis was the best bit of the game.

Are there any bits similar to the Spec Ops games in MW2? I loved those more than the main game...


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2010)

nope, 

you get multiplayer, Zombies and Main game....

not sure what you unlock later mind...

going to play online later using xlink .... 

http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Loving Zombie mode
> 
> played it more than anything else on WAW
> 
> and you can go into it from the off, no finishing the game first



Heh yeah I've had some great games on WaW with the zombie slaying.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 4, 2010)

I logged on to woolworths today and the cunts have cancelled my order.

They havent fucking emailed me tho..... so ill order from elsewhere.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I logged on to woolworths today and the cunts have cancelled my order.
> 
> They havent fucking emailed me tho..... so ill order from elsewhere.


 
Same. Fuckers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I logged on to woolworths today and the cunts have cancelled my order.
> 
> They havent fucking emailed me tho..... so ill order from elsewhere.


 
Ah that's shit. Did you pay by paypal? Did you get a refund?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep mine has been cancelled also, fired off an angry email via their help thing. Interesting to note that it says they're refunding 45 pounds though...will be watching to see if they do.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 4, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep mine has been cancelled also, fired off an angry email via their help thing. Interesting to note that it says they're refunding 45 pounds though...will be watching to see if they do.


 
Ooh, Id accept £25 as a good gesture if they do 

I wont email them, but we should get loadsa people to email watchdog, that'd be funny. "Angry xbox players dont get cheap pre-order"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Ooh, Id accept £25 as a good gesture if they do
> 
> I wont email them, but we should get loadsa people to email watchdog, that'd be funny. "Angry xbox players dont get cheap pre-order"


 
i actually think that's a good idea..!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2010)

it's in there T&C's its not worth wasting your time mailing anyone.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 4, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's in there T&C's its not worth wasting your time mailing anyone.


 
I could at least send them a poo in the mail.


----------



## starfish (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like Sainsburys may well be selling it for £25. Good news as well if youve already bought MoH, you can trade it in at HMV & get Black Ops for £7.99, maybe.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=273838


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2010)

Woolies are idiots, all they've done is piss of a whole heap of people, guarantee some of them wont buy from them again and made Sainsbury loads of money!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Against my better judgement I'll probably get this. PS3 or Xbox though? I've got more friends on PS3, but online is generally better on Xbox.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 5, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep mine has been cancelled also, fired off an angry email via their help thing. Interesting to note that it says they're refunding 45 pounds though...will be watching to see if they do.



Same here... 

Although I'll be delighted if they refund me £45


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2010)

And me.

PayPal says they've only refunded the £28.95, though.

Should charge the cunts interest...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 5, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Same here...
> 
> Although I'll be delighted if they refund me £45


 
Nothing in my PayPal yet...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 5, 2010)

Mine neither.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 5, 2010)

They were quick to take the money though. The refund was supposed to be in yesterday according to their invoice and still nothing as of yet. Cunts


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2010)

loving one in the chamer mode !!

the wager matches are good fun


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 8, 2010)

Still no refund


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2010)

Me neither.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 8, 2010)

Just ordered this on Xbox. £25 from Tesco with 3 months Gold Membership.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Me neither.



Apparently they refund can take five working days according to woolies. Also they said they cancelled my order because I used a promo code from a third party site???

Anyway, where's the cheapest price to buy it now?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Just ordered this on Xbox. £25 from Tesco with 3 months Gold Membership.


 
Tesco's direct it's £44 I think?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 8, 2010)

I believe Bestbuy is £29.99. Everywhere else you have to buy something else at the same time or trade stuff in. Tesco looks the best at the moment, you could the game for £25 plus 2100 ML points for £17something and sell the points on ebay for not too much of a loss. For me I needed the xbox live subscription anyway.
Sainsbury's is £25 I think, but you have to buy £30 of other shopping to get that.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 8, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Tesco's direct it's £44 I think?



http://www.tescoentertainment.com/store/browse/games/codblackopslaunchoffer2010/


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 8, 2010)

The bestbuy deal has expired.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 8, 2010)

The cheapest I've found without having to buy something else is on Amazon at £36.97.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2010)

I rang woolies today, refunds will go through tomorrow.

She said all the orders were cancelled, because that code wasn't for 'woolworths' customers....... I pointed out the code worked out on the site and and was advertised as £20 off your first woolworths purchase. She then said it was only meant for customers they directly provided it too....... At which point I pointed out if they published it anywhere online then that was in the public domain.

She also said they hadnt emailed anyone as it was 'impossible' due to the amount of people who they had to refund. I called BS on that pointing out that there's many companies sending out thousands and thousands of emails everyday....

Stupid fucking bint.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm not going to Sainsburys at midnight to spend £30 on stuff I don't need so I can get a game at normal price.

I'm really not all that bothered anyway. I can wait.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 9, 2010)

midnight pick FTW !!! 

bed now..


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

Picked it up at Asda at 7am, about 50 people infront of me, luckily they had plenty of Xbox stock, only a few PS3 thou and a few peeps left empty handed. Apparently they opened especially at midnight till 2am to sell it, didn't realise, as I would have gone over as it's literally a 2 min walk from my front door.

Anyway, only played a couple of hours as I needed to finish my course chaper for my college this evening, but just had a call to say it's been cancelled. Funny that as the instructor talked last week how he was looing forward to playing this!!! 

Anyway, that's all the encouragement I needed to go back infront of the xbox!!

Not bad so far, if you've played these games before you know what to expect, it's more of the same shit, different story. However I'm struggling to get into the story at the moment, hopefulyl i'll grow into it. Couldn't they have just made MW3 straight away and finished off that story as Ive really enjoyed that.

Don't play much online as I generally don't have the time for it with being at work and college courses, and the fact I am utterly shit online and get my arse whipped every time, but am off work this week, gamertag is EnsignVorik if anyone wants to hook up, although be handy if you post below or PM me with your tag too as I have a habit of removing randoms if I can't remember who they are.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope the package will fit through me letterbox..... I want a couple of games before bed later.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

Pfft. No sign of it. Not totally unexpected - Tesco made no claims about it being delivered on release date. Was dispatched on Sunday so hopefully it'll be here tomorrow at least.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyway, far too busy with FIFA Ultimate Team at the moment - love it.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Anyway, far too busy with FIFA Ultimate Team at the moment - love it.


 
it's a fucking mess though, I don't know why I persevere when you get to an online final only to be beaten by some utter prick doing the controller gliche, scoring OG's past you whilst getting four of your men sent off!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's a fucking mess though, I don't know why I persevere when you get to an online final only to be beaten by some utter prick doing the controller gliche, scoring OG's past you whilst getting four of your men sent off!


 
Hmm. Not come across this... what happens?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 9, 2010)

looked last night Tescos online £36 something. Now it £39.90 

Only 10 pound if you cut your big toe off


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 9, 2010)

Picked up my copy in my sweaty mitts from Game at Victoria station, cashed in some loyalty points and got £10 off, so paid £33 for it. Now I am very impatient to get home.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 9, 2010)

£35 in local Sainsburys.

Poor woman who had to run and get 'em, though. Every person in the queue had a copy.

She ID'd the lad in front of me, and the ones behind, but not me. Much to the amusement of the gaggle of college girls awaiting their boys.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Hmm. Not come across this... what happens?


 
It's a fantastic lil gliche that's only been in it since UT 10 whereby the person you're plying against is able to take control of your players as if he was playing in co-op with you, much hilarity ensues as you concede 8 own goals, get 4 red cards and have men injured and if you don't fancy the sound of that you can quit and get a lower DNF ratio that punishes you.

They've only had a year to fix it.

EA really take the piss with half finished games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It's a fantastic lil gliche that's only been in it since UT 10 whereby the person you're plying against is able to take control of your players as if he was playing in co-op with you, much hilarity ensues as you concede 8 own goals, get 4 red cards and have men injured and if you don't fancy the sound of that you can quit and get a lower DNF ratio that punishes you.
> 
> They've only had a year to fix it.
> 
> EA really take the piss with half finished games.


 
Nice! 

Wish I hadn't pre-ordered CoD now. No cheaper than Sainsbury's and it's not here on launch day. Pfft


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2010)

Just bought from HMV Oxford St.. they have hundreds of PS3 and Xbox versions.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 9, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Just bought from HMV Oxford St.. they have hundreds of PS3 and Xbox versions.



Scarey - Ive just got back from that shop as well


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2010)

Still not been refunded the money from woolies.....

cunts.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Still not been refunded the money from woolies.....
> 
> cunts.


 
I payed by paypal and they just emailed me this following my call yesterday:



Dear MR CHESTER COPPERPOT, 

Thank you for your enquiry.

Your refund request was processed on 04.11.10. Please allow 14 days from this date for the refund to show on your card.

If you have any further queries please do not hesitate to contact us.



Kind Regards

Woolworths Customer Services Team

14 days FFS!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

Thats standard for paypal refunds, does take the piss!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 9, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> I payed by paypal and they just emailed me this following my call yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheaky buggers just sent me this too!!!!!

_Dear Mr Chester Copperpot,

Further to your recent purchase from Woolworths.co.uk, we would really value your feedback on your experience of our website

To take part in this survey please click on the link below, it should take around 15 minutes to complete.

Click here to complete the survey

Once you have started the survey, if you need to you can close the survey and return to it later to finish giving us your feedback.

Thank you, your feedback is very valuable and will help us to improve our service.

The Woolworths.co.uk team._


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Cheaky buggers just sent me this too!!!!!
> 
> _Dear Mr Chester Copperpot,
> 
> ...



Yeah, just sent me that too..... Im gonna fill it in.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 9, 2010)

I gave them both barrels and said I was going to report them to Watch Dog.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

OK, as mentioned on the 45 year old console  thread, I got a 3D TV set up at the weekend, and it was pointed out to me you could turn 3D on for this game, well I've just played it from the beginning again in 3D glory, and it's fucking awesome.

It really is very impressive, the depth for how things are further away and layers of the surroundings are superb, looking down the sight of your gun is marvellous. It also makes the game much more difficult (imo) 

For those in the Modern Warfare 2 thread who felt the game felt 'too real' well you might not want to play this on a 3D Full HD setup. I'm sure the tech will get better, but that session did feel almost as real as it could be on a console. Zip lines, driving trucks with machine guns on the back, brilliant. If you find FPS games too dizzy as well, then this will probably make you puke. I could only manage a couple of hours before having to give it a rest.

I will not be playing this in 2D again (at least on my own TV) and to coin a phrase. I pity the fool that has too.

I really hope it catches on because I think for gaming this could be great, obviously the kit is still mega expensive and probably won't come down in price for another 12 months or so, (I had a bonus at work so decided to treat myself, could have spent it more wisely, but fuck it) but those can afford to spend a grand on a 3D home cinema system (even thou there are no decent 3d blu rays available atm) and you've got this game, I would seriously recommend it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 9, 2010)

Already like online more than MW2.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 9, 2010)

But has anyone found a way to turn off voice chat on the PS3 yet??

Aaaargh!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 10, 2010)

I've unlocked And bought warlord on MP but I can't work out how to enable the 2 attachments..... I want the sights and a flamethrower!!

Love the introduction of fire based weapons in this one...... Haven't touched single player yet


----------



## revol68 (Nov 10, 2010)

been playing my wee bro's copy tonight, can't say I'm at all impressed, the campaign had potential in terms of setting and stuff but so far the actual gameplay has been total run and gun nonsense at stupid speed, with wave after wave of respawning enemies forcing you to give up on strategy and just make a run for it. The return of respawning enemies displays just how stuck in a rut this franchise is, as does the hilarious attempt to simulate AI by having some enemies leap into rolls at you, a very 16 bit side ways beat'em up attempt to mix things up.

Online is pretty much MW2 except a ton of added on tat I consider gimmicky shit to maintain an artificial sense of newness. The weapons feel weak and tinny compared to MW2's, the graphics are a step back for definite and in all everything just seems less polished.

Think I'll be going with Fallout New Vegas, Civilization and Red Dead Redemption instead of this, certainly not worth trading in Halo Reach for, that was a game that know's it's AI and gameplay dynamics.


----------



## binka (Nov 10, 2010)

been playing it this evening. the most fun ive had so far is the online 4 player co-op zombie slaughter. best ive done on that so far is wave 9.

one thing im not that keen on is the leveling up in multiplayer. by the time i started playing this evening there were already people online up to the 20s and 30s. perhaps im just not very good but it seemed to take me forever to get up to level 8 and im still confused as to how people manage to fly helicopters. i should probably find an idiots guide somewhere perhaps i can learn the basics that way


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2010)

It should force people into certain groups depending on your level imo. I prefer mw but this is still fun. I put it down too a differemt studio doing this compared to the mw games.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2010)

Which TV did you get?


----------



## starfish (Nov 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> been playing my wee bro's copy tonight, can't say I'm at all impressed, the campaign had potential in terms of setting and stuff but so far the actual gameplay has been total run and gun nonsense at stupid speed, with wave after wave of respawning enemies forcing you to give up on strategy and just make a run for it. The return of respawning enemies displays just how stuck in a rut this franchise is, as does the hilarious attempt to simulate AI by having some enemies leap into rolls at you, a very 16 bit side ways beat'em up attempt to mix things up.


 
I found that with the Ke Shan level. Took me about an hour or so before i decided to just run down the hill. 
Am enjoying MP though.


----------



## nip (Nov 10, 2010)

Just got my copy today! Be aware, I'm going to tear you apart bros


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Which TV did you get?



If your talking to me? http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...3D+TV/TX-P50VT20B/Overview/3665336/index.html


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2010)

cybershot said:


> If your talking to me? http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...3D+TV/TX-P50VT20B/Overview/3665336/index.html



Yes I was, any good? I've been looking at the bezel free lg ones. Sorely tempted.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 10, 2010)

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2846692

thread from Martin money bloke site offers who doing what at what price


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Yes I was, any good? I've been looking at the bezel free lg ones. Sorely tempted.


 
There's not much to show it of with at the moment, other than Black Ops, which has amazed me. Played it to a friend today who was blown away playing it in 3D

The 2D to 3D conversion is ok, won't blow your mind but it does a decent job. Most notable I've seen was when there is a wall, a table, people standing around the table, it works out the depth of where people are standing in relation to the wall and the table really well, and that was just from a normal DVD.

Panasonic are doing an offer at the moment to get Avatar, Caraline, Ice Age 3 and some stand up comedy thing on 3d bluray for free on their website (I only found it by mistake) so have sent off for those, don't even think they are available retail atm so not sure what the deal is there. I think Alice in Wonderland is the first major bluray to come out with 3D on the 6th Dec.

TBF it's an amazing bit of kit, the 3D aside it's got 4 HDMI slots, an SD card slot, 2 USBs, connects to the internet via ethernet or wireless, can connect to media servers to stream straight to the tv, mix the inputs so eg pc display on HDMI but the sound come out via Phono etc, and probably much more I haven't discovered yet. Would certainly check out the specs of the panasonic's compared to the LGs before making a decision. I bought this as I'd already seen it in action so knew what I was getting for my £.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm completely underwhelmed by Black Ops thus far. The weapons lack power, they kick to much, they got rid of stopping power (!), there's too much going on with regards to upgrades etc, far too many menus to trawl through, perks for some reason feel less integral and influencial, the pistols lack power, they've made shotguns into their own class again (why on earth would anyone ever use them?) and the currency system is silly (effectively you have to gain everything twice, once to unlock it then to buy it.)

It feels as if they tried to make the game different to MW2 and failed miserably. They failed to rectify the problems of MW2 and created aload of their own. The zombie mode is, however, fantastic.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2010)

Enjoying the single player so far. Seems easier than MW2 in that the enemies are much more stupid, which is good for me as I'm not dying every 10 seconds. Story is just cretinous though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2010)

Main game isn't much to write home about (altho still having fun, and agree about the Khe Sahn level), but multiplayer (online or in-living room) zombie action is fun, fun fun. As is the DOA minigame you can access from the title screen...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2010)

Not so bothered that my copy still hasn't arrived now. Feedback, on the whole, is a bit 'meh'.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 11, 2010)

Im not loving this so far  - I only play in Single player mode BTW

MW2 is much more fun - this one runs like an OTT  Bond movie


----------



## revol68 (Nov 11, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> Im not loving this so far  - I only play in Single player mode BTW
> 
> MW2 is much more fun - this one runs like an OTT  Bond movie


 
I'm trying to play that Vietnam level where you are attacking down a hill, it's just chaos and not at all enjoyable, and playing it on hardened it's near instant death and it's not cause I'm a noob at fps's (I just completed Halo Reach on Legendary don't you know ) it just feels like luck.

Respawning enemies in a game in 2010 is just embarrassing, Halo Reach is ten times superior to this glorified whack a mole crap, which is a pity cos I'm liking the dark mood, setting and narrative alot more in this one that the previous Call of Duty's.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 11, 2010)

Callum91 said:


> I'm completely underwhelmed by Black Ops thus far. The weapons lack power, they kick to much, they got rid of stopping power (!), there's too much going on with regards to upgrades etc, far too many menus to trawl through, perks for some reason feel less integral and influencial, the pistols lack power, they've made shotguns into their own class again (why on earth would anyone ever use them?) and the currency system is silly (effectively you have to gain everything twice, once to unlock it then to buy it.)
> 
> It feels as if they tried to make the game different to MW2 and failed miserably. They failed to rectify the problems of MW2 and created aload of their own. The zombie mode is, however, fantastic.


 
I don't mind the kick but the weapons do all sound and feel like pea shooters for some reason, in general the graphics, weapons, sounds, kill streaks and menu's all just feel less solid and satisfying than MW2.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, it arrived, but thanks to reading people grumbling on the internet I'm not that excited. Sounds like Bad Company 2 would have been a better option.

I'd love to enjoy Halo, but the stupid comedy baddies fuck me off.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by not-bono-ever
> Im not loving this so far - I only play in Single player mode BTW
> 
> MW2 is much more fun - this one runs like an OTT Bond movie
> I'm trying to play that Vietnam level where you are attacking down a hill, it's just chaos and not at all enjoyable, and playing it on hardened it's near instant death and it's not cause I'm a noob at fps's (I just completed Halo Reach on Legendary don't you know ) it just feels like luck.



I thought this until I worked out that you have to follow the example of your colleague and kick the barrels of oil with C4 attached down the hill, and run after them. Still a shit confusing level tho.

All the comments about weapons are _exactly_ how I felt about WaW after MW1 - no stopping power, shit range etc.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I thought this until I worked out that you have to follow the example of your colleague and kick the barrels of oil with C4 attached down the hill, and run after them. Still a shit confusing level tho.
> 
> All the comments about weapons are _exactly_ how I felt about WaW after MW1 - no stopping power, shit range etc.


 
What a idiotic level design, it gives no hint to do that and instead heavily implies you have to take the weapons cache in the bunker to the right a bit down the hill.

Also I hate the way this game is so linear, I mean in a proper post 2002 shooter I should be able to take a number of approaches to killing the enemies but in this the respawning won't end till you trigger a certain checkpoint or carry out a certain action, which is well pish.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2010)

> it gives no hint to do that



Yeah, until I realised that I was supposed to be following my fellow soldiers lead in doing it, and actually listening to the dialogue which contains loads of hints on what to do next  Agreed on level design, altho I do fall into that category of person who is still mystified that my super-trooper can't vault over a small rock


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 11, 2010)

How does the Zombie mode compare to WaW's?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 11, 2010)

Man, online play on the PS3 is a fucking headache.

In the last 90 minutes, I've managed TWO games.

"Game lobby closed, game lobby closed, game lobby closed. Connection error"

Fuck. Off.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2010)

Much better, altho the zombs are fucking hard to kill after about round 3 unless it's with a headshot.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2010)

multiplayer is good (esp in hardcore mode). still some bugs to iron out though as it getss quite laggy from time to time


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Still not been refunded the money from woolies.....
> 
> cunts.


 
Yep me too. My account says refund of 45 quid but nothing in my PayPal...


----------



## monkeypig (Nov 11, 2010)

DarthSydodyas said:


> How does the Zombie mode compare to WaW's?


 
Once all 3 are unlocked it's quite fun on the pentagon level


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Much better, altho the zombs are fucking hard to kill after about round 3 unless it's with a headshot.


 
I fail to see what's wrong with this....


*HELLO*


Zombies......umm, headshot.

It's not all that complicated. 

Even I know that.

*honestly, come people*


----------



## cybershot (Nov 12, 2010)

Surely the fact the game is set in the 60s/70s probably explains why the weapons don't sound and feel as good or have as good a range as Modern Warfare weapons!!!

Jut a thought like.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 12, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Much better, altho the zombs are fucking hard to kill after about round 3 unless it's with a headshot.


 
Rule #1: Double Tap.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah, once you have the MP40 it all becomes a lot easier 

Anyone played the DOA minigame? I can't seem to get my arms out of the restraints on the menu screen...


----------



## monkeypig (Nov 12, 2010)

you've got to mash the shoulder buttons to free yourself


----------



## binka (Nov 12, 2010)

i must admit im a bit bored of the online play already. its all very repetative and it doesnt help that im only on level 15 (should be more but xbox dumped me down two levels because of some corrupt data - thanks microsoft) cant be arsed with it anymore will be playing fifa the rest of the night


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmm. Not sure I like the single player. But I am a bit pissed so not a fair test.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

The pistol sounds like a wet fart.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 13, 2010)

It's fun in 3D


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 13, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> The pistol sounds like a wet fart.


 
Python doesn't.


----------



## loud 1 (Nov 14, 2010)

the worst thing for me is im still shit.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 14, 2010)

Can we talk single player spoilers yet?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 14, 2010)

loud 1 said:


> the worst thing for me is im still shit.


 
Me too. Their servers are lame too. Keep hanging all the time.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 14, 2010)

Still happening here a bit, too. But it's better than it was earlier in the week.

However, why, why, why must we continuously play sodding Nuketown?

One map over and over and over = boring.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 14, 2010)

Stupid fucking servers. Just got my first ever 5 kill streak and the fucking game went down! Aaaaaaagh!!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Man, online play on the PS3 is a fucking headache.
> 
> In the last 90 minutes, I've managed TWO games.
> 
> ...


 
this cos of game  platform or your network speed?
it going to be a long time till price lowers


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 14, 2010)

Dunno, lots of people been complaining on both sides, I think.

Much better today.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nuke Town is the worst map I've ever encountered in the COD series and yet arseholes seem to love it, I think it's linearness and absurd respawning appeals to retarded children who are happy to just get the odd kill even if they die 12 times in doing so.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody else already thinking of selling it? Or is that just me?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 14, 2010)

Supposedly, it's cos of this that people are picking Nuketown.

As for selling it, nah, I like it. Averaging high-teens kills in TDM at the moment, with some 20s too.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been working through the single player this weekend and really thoroughly enjoying it. It's go an exceptionally dark undertone to it in comparison to other cod games

Certainly not one for kids.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2010)

made rank 40 now... 15 hours in.... think there is 50 ranks, and you can do it 15 times...

not sure what you get other than slots though?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 15, 2010)

There's a whole load of prestige challenges, it seems, but not a massive amount else other than the... well, prestige of it.

Rank 39 here, just short of 20 hours in.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 15, 2010)

I may have to buy an Xbox.

In this game, and after my 4th attempt at ever touching an xbox ever, or a FPS since the original Goldeneye ended up in a private free for all with someone's mates, I did a 4 kill streak (there were only 4 of us) and matey who's machine it was decided to stop the game to try and get another mate in on a match.

Ever since then the boys don't seem to be offering me the controller like they used to


----------



## creak (Nov 15, 2010)

How is the multiplayer on pc?


----------



## starfish (Nov 15, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Surely the fact the game is set in the 60s/70s probably explains why the weapons don't sound and feel as good or have as good a range as Modern Warfare weapons!!!
> 
> Jut a thought like.


 
This. What im enjoying is the fact that you dont get taken out from 100 yards away by someone with a PP2000 or whatever pissy little machine pistol. Also not too many snipers.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2010)

I played this for a few hours at the weekend. I hate this game, but just like MW2 there's something very addictive about it! Here's my initial thoughts:

1) Laggy - played the jungle level and there was quite a bit of lag.
2) Jungle reminded me of Treyarch level design from COD3 for some reason
3) Nuketown - I know it's meant to be a model town but some of the textures were laughable.
4) Floaty/Plodding running and stabbing animations compared to MW2
5) Zombie mode - why fucking bother it's such shite.

Didn't play the campaign.

Yes, hate this game, but am trying to convince myself to buy it as a treat to feed an addiction. Help!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 16, 2010)

Zombie mode in the white house playing as Nixon is shite?  STFU it rocks !!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2010)

I only really bought the game for the zombie mode, lacking Left4Dead on the PS3.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2010)

Only played Zombies co-op with a mate so far, but it was ace, we had a blast.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a big L4D fan, so zombies just seemed crap compared to that. I suppose it's ok as a feee extra.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2010)

My problem with the game is I'm afraid to spent points on anything in case what a buy is crap. 

E.g. Are claymores still effective?

What assault guns are good etc?

Nade launcher still a noobtube or is something else?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2010)

Another thing that really annoyed me....that Russian sounding guy speaking every few seconds about package drops and shite. He never shut up!

Can you turn him off?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2010)

'How do you say 'Owned' in Russian? OWNED! heh heh heh'

'No vodka forr YOU!'


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> 'How do you say 'Owned' in Russian? OWNED! heh heh heh'
> 
> 'No vodka forr YOU!'


 
I don't mean him, the one in zombie mode. 

I meant the one in multiplayer.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, turn off the voice volume. Much more annoying for me is the inability to mute the stupid little wankers waffling about how l33t they are. 

Had to buy a headset and connect it, then put it away somewhere to avoid the inane chatter.

Gromit, wtf? It's not exactly hard to make COD points...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, same one. He says all those things in multiplayer (I think you get Mason in 1p mode). 

JFK & Nixon are funny too 'We will not be swayed from our course! Of this great nation!'


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yes, turn off the voice volume. Much more annoying for me is the inability to mute the stupid little wankers waffling about how l33t they are.
> 
> Had to buy a headset and connect it, then put it away somewhere to avoid the inane chatter.
> 
> Gromit, wtf? It's not exactly hard to make COD points...


 
Not usre what you press, but you can turn their speakers off one at a time in the lobby, innit.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Gromit, wtf? It's not exactly hard to make COD points...


 
Thats what logic says. But the miser in me is making me want to save them for early purchase of some big and bestest expensive item over the horizon.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> Not usre what you press, but you can turn their speakers off one at a time in the lobby, innit.


 
Yeah, that's fine if you happen to get the same people over and over again, but it rarely happens that way ime.

In MW2, there was a "mute voice chat" option. They seem to have overlooked it this time...

Anyway, attaching a headset sorts it out.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 16, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Thats what logic says. But the miser in me is making me want to save them for early purchase of some big and bestest expensive item over the horizon.


 
Meh... I'm lvl 40, I've bought all the guns available so far, and all the camo for the ones I'm using, plus I've unlocked all the perks and face paint... and I've got about c30k...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 16, 2010)

Quick unrelated question. If I pick up a second-hand copy of Left 4 Dead 2 can I play it online?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Quick unrelated question. If I pick up a second-hand copy of Left 4 Dead 2 can I play it online?


 
Yes


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2010)

It's all about the online account petal


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Quick unrelated question. If I pick up a second-hand copy of Left 4 Dead 2 can I play it online?


 
You getting the 360 version?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2010)

Im still at level 14 i think......

I wish I had more time to play it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 16, 2010)

Stuff_it - I know  I just wondered if a second hand copy would be locked to the user that first registered it as is the case with some other games


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2010)

So you need to give away 10 care packages to unlock hardline pro....

i had two so told my mate to get them... and this is how it went down...


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So you need to give away 10 care packages to unlock hardline pro....
> 
> i had two so told my mate to get them... and this is how it went down...


 
I nearly died laughing!


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2010)

Brilliant game.

I hadn't played a computer game since Doom 2 on my old PC. COD has blown my mind!!!

Finished the campaign in about 7 hrs. Great fun


----------



## revol68 (Nov 17, 2010)

Supine said:


> Brilliant game.
> 
> I hadn't played a computer game since Doom 2 on my old PC. COD has blown my mind!!!
> 
> Finished the campaign in about 7 hrs. Great fun


 
yeah the campaign would have been good if it had came out 10 years ago...


----------



## cybershot (Nov 18, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So you need to give away 10 care packages to unlock hardline pro....
> 
> i had two so told my mate to get them... and this is how it went down...



That's really made me chuckle.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So you need to give away 10 care packages to unlock hardline pro....
> 
> i had two so told my mate to get them... and this is how it went down...


 
Hahaha..... ace.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So you need to give away 10 care packages to unlock hardline pro....
> 
> i had two so told my mate to get them... and this is how it went down...



roflol


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2010)

After some intense playing on saturday and sunday, went from level 14 to 30 

There's still people quickscoping, i though they'd stopped that.....

Ive never been able to do it


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

Tbh, everyone seems to think that different things are cheating.

Have you seen some of the complaints about "duck shooting"? Ducking as you shoot to confuse the person in front of you...

"Cheating", apparently, according to a lot of players. Bollocks, quite frankly. Learn to fucking shoot.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Tbh, everyone seems to think that different things are cheating.
> 
> Have you seen some of the complaints about "duck shooting"? Ducking as you shoot to confuse the person in front of you...
> 
> "Cheating", apparently, according to a lot of players. Bollocks, quite frankly. Learn to fucking shoot.



Tis tactical crounch isnt it? You can assign the click down on the left joystick to make you lie down instead of sprint iirc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesting that sales of this dropped 85% in it's second week...


----------



## cybershot (Nov 22, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Interesting that sales of this dropped 85% in it's second week...


 
If it's the fastest selling game in histiry for a first week, then surely that's to be expected? Maybe not by so much thou!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Tis tactical crounch isnt it? You can assign the click down on the left joystick to make you lie down instead of sprint iirc.


 
Yeah, or the right trigger, or whatever.

Personally, I shoot top to bottom, in approved military fashion*, so it rarely affects me.

But this idea that it's "cheating" is such complete bollocks.

*fuck knows if that's really the case, before all the ex-mil fuckers start


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess 'cos everyone was disappointed. Opinion seems to be swaying to 'it's quite good' again though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 22, 2010)

You know what....I had a few games of Zombies in the Pentagon and I enjoyed it. It was actually quite fun with my mate sat next to me. I also enjoyed that oldskool Zombie Blast top down game/easter egg.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2010)

last night the lag online was fuking shit... i would shoot someone then in the final kill cam my gun doesnt even go off?

anyway hit the button and made it to level 5 in one round of HC S&D


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> last night the lag online was fuking shit... i would shoot someone then in the final kill cam my gun doesnt even go off?



Had some of that, too. Put a whole mag into someone, no effect. Close enough to see the hits, too.

Eventually, he shot me back, instant death. 

The patching last week might've fixed some matchmaking & connection dropout issues, but it's made the in-game lag far worse, imo.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah for real, might head back to MW1 or MW2 for a bit till it's sorted...


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> last night the lag online was fuking shit... i would shoot someone then in the final kill cam my gun doesnt even go off?



I'm getting this all the time.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2010)

I wanna put one of my videos on youtube, but i cant log into the site


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

Was playing singleplayer COD4 last night. SOooooooo much more of a game.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Was playing singleplayer COD4 last night. SOooooooo much more of a game.


 
I finished it last night. second time. Great game


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 23, 2010)

"All Ghillied Up" FTW


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

Top mission.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep, I've been playing through modern warfare on veteran recently and that's my next mission. I suspect the final battle at the end is going to be rock solid!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

The battle to and thru the missile complex is tough as fuck, but not as tough as the dash down the hill that ends 'Heat'.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 23, 2010)

I know that's going to be hard as hell too. I found that cutting through the buildings was the secret on heat as this seems to trigger all the check points. It seemed to be much easier if you stuck to the right side of the map, finally heading through the church.

The level where you're on the run with the helicopter above was also nails on veteran - especially at the end where you had to get into the barn to grab the stinger missile. Took me ages to work out (as well as a youtube video ) that there were a few second where the helicopter dipped below the shed roof line to allow you to make a run for it. You could take out the gunner in the helicopter but it never seemed to give you enough time to make it to the barn.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2010)

Talking of MW1, did anyone see the headcam footage of the Dutch Marines arresting those Somali pirates? Reminded me of the opening sequence on the freighter


----------



## revol68 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm well pissed off about how crap Ninja Pro is in Black Ops, playing with headphones on and still I get sprung by some gimp running around with lightweight, marathon and a Famas, it was apparently fixed in the last patch but it is still shit.

Using Hacker Pro at the moment and it's a laugh, especially sabotaging care packages, nothing funnier than taking out three wee wankers all running to grab it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 23, 2010)

need to get that... i love hardline pro, you can change the care package


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2010)

The supposed Ninja fix on the PS3 doesn't work, either - you still can't hear other player's footsteps properly.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ever-See-a-More-Ridiculous-COD-Black-Ops-Kill


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2010)

Ha. 

I had one land just in front of me the other day, but it didn't kill me.

The guy waiting for it did that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone playing it on dual core on high settings? I hear it's quite CPU intensive?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Was playing singleplayer COD4 last night. SOooooooo much more of a game.


 
My second favourite single player experience of the entire CoD series.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 24, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> My second favourite single player experience of the entire CoD series.



What was your favorite?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 24, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> What was your favorite?


 
In terms of gaming experience it was the first one.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2010)

Been having a play about with theater last night...... nothing exciting, but here's my first offering.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2010)

None of my mates seem to like black ops, which is really frustrating cos well, playing on your own sucks balls when your trying to level up I've found you have got to be lucky to matched up with a decent random team.

So, if anyone on here wants to play with a bit of communication and teamwork, add me, please, I'm not begging, just asking with my hands together.

GT: Kushti


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

Just got a copy, installing now, will be on this afternoon, evening, tomorrow, weekend, Christmas etc... 

GT: SupaKidE


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2010)

Daniel.x3h said:


> None of my mates seem to like black ops, which is really frustrating cos well, playing on your own sucks balls when your trying to level up I've found you have got to be lucky to matched up with a decent random team.
> 
> So, if anyone on here wants to play with a bit of communication and teamwork, add me, please, I'm not begging, just asking with my hands together.
> 
> GT: Kushti


 

I think you've already got me added...... simbolini.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea i got you, I'll try catch some games with you when your on


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2010)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Yea i got you, I'll try catch some games with you when your on


 
coo..... this afternoon, and most evenings and weekends, got one or 2 others i regularly play with too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone else find the movement a bit 'floaty'? In MW2 you can spin pretty sharply on your heel, this feels a bit sluggish...


----------



## cybershot (Nov 25, 2010)

Daniel.x3h said:


> None of my mates seem to like black ops, which is really frustrating cos well, playing on your own sucks balls when your trying to level up I've found you have got to be lucky to matched up with a decent random team.
> 
> So, if anyone on here wants to play with a bit of communication and teamwork, add me, please, I'm not begging, just asking with my hands together.
> 
> GT: Kushti



Just added you via my android device as I'm at work, hopefully it will work.

GT: EnsignVorik


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2010)

sim667 said:


> coo..... this afternoon, and most evenings and weekends, got one or 2 others i regularly play with too.


 
Sounds good, what game modes you usually play?  Been going through Demolition since 9am, seems to be the best one to get exp cos I don't need my team if I just run to the bomb site and plant/defuse and get a lota exp.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone else find the movement a bit 'floaty'? In MW2 you can spin pretty sharply on your heel, this feels a bit sluggish...


 
Turn up the sensitivity 

But yes, thats exactly what I thought when I first started playing, reminded me of BFBC. My other reactions when I first started playing was these maps are shit, the game feels weird and this game sucks, but once you get used to it after a bit of play (don't think I started feeling comfortable and enjoying it until about lvl 20) you get used to it all and it feels right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Just added you via my android device as I'm at work, hopefully it will work.
> 
> GT: EnsignVorik


 
Added you via my iDevice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Sounds good, what game modes you usually play?  Been going through Demolition since 9am, seems to be the best one to get exp cos I don't need my team if I just run to the bomb site and plant/defuse and get a lota exp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmm ok. Not especially impressed with the graphics or animation either. The game doesn't look as nice as MW2...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 25, 2010)

I think you (not you, k_e - one!) just have to accept that Treyarch CoD titles are as different from Infinity Ward titles as if they were unrelated titles.

They are always weaker by comparison, but in their own right they're quite good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think you (not you, k_e - one!) just have to accept that Treyarch CoD titles are as different from Infinity Ward titles as if they were unrelated titles.
> 
> They are always weaker by comparison, but in their own right they're quite good.


 
Yeah I wasn't expecting that much tbh, so far this is better than WaW! Can't see I'll keep it though...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 25, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Just added you via my android device as I'm at work, hopefully it will work.
> 
> GT: EnsignVorik



AH! thats who it is.



Daniel.x3h said:


> Sounds good, what game modes you usually play?  Been going through Demolition since 9am, seems to be the best one to get exp cos I don't need my team if I just run to the bomb site and plant/defuse and get a lota exp.


 
I lurrrv the headquarters..... but i always find my first game is shite, then i do well for a bit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2010)

So yeah...finished the single player...got slightly better toward the last third but over all I'd probably give it 4/10...online play is ok but the floatyness really takes something from the type of game it is (where as it works in BFBC2 due to it being a slower more team based tactical game)...reckon this will be on eBay early next week to fund getting Assassin's Creed Brotherhood...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So yeah...finished the single player...got slightly better toward the last third but over all I'd probably give it 4/10...online play is ok but the floatyness really takes something from the type of game it is (where as it works in BFBC2 due to it being a slower more team based tactical game)...reckon this will be on eBay early next week to fund getting Assassin's Creed Brotherhood...


 
Yeah the floatiness makes it harder to rack up kill streaks, I've noticed even the best players in a lobby have between 1.4-1.9 k/d ratios, though that is also in part due to not being able to chain kill streak rewards which made MW2 unbalanced. All you had to do was get a predator, then a harrier then a pavlow.

Also don't sell Black Ops on ebay, HMV will give you ACII Brotherhood for 2.99 when you trade in Black Ops against it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 27, 2010)

final kill cam lag fuks me off no end.... play HC S&D mostly and it's fukin bullshit...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yeah the floatiness makes it harder to rack up kill streaks, I've noticed even the best players in a lobby have between 1.4-1.9 k/d ratios, though that is also in part due to not being able to chain kill streak rewards which made MW2 unbalanced. All you had to do was get a predator, then a harrier then a pavlow.
> 
> Also don't sell Black Ops on ebay, HMV will give you ACII Brotherhood for 2.99 when you trade in Black Ops against it.


 
£2.99?? Nice, cheers for the tip!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 28, 2010)

Smashed a game of sabotage the other day...... the entirety of the game lasted 51 seconds ish 

Tried to upload the clip, but over 30 seconds is too long


----------



## unenlightened (Nov 28, 2010)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh  zzzzzoooommmmmmmbbbbbbiiiiiiieeeeeeesssssss!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 29, 2010)

HC HQ - ace for points and quick ranking up, but half the people playing just sit back and get kills.... then at the end i have less kills and more points than anyone because im playing the game the way it should be you fucking dicks. 


lv28 again now, dont think i will hit the button again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2010)

Christ alive the maps are SHITE! Terrible, totally crap. Not buying a Treyarch CoD game anytime soon...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 29, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Christ alive the maps are SHITE! Terrible, totally crap. Not buying a Treyarch CoD game anytime soon...


 
they really are sub standard.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2010)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

thats it after tonight it's going in the bin....  took ages to get hardline pro once more!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2010)

And another thing the amount of times some cunt gets a chopper you die and respawn outside, only to die and respawn, die and respawn...that shit never happened in MW2.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And another thing the amount of times some cunt gets a chopper you die and respawn outside, only to die and respawn, die and respawn...that shit never happened in MW2.


 
Constant death from above is why I quit MW2 and never even bothered with Black Ops.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And another thing the amount of times some cunt gets a chopper you die and respawn outside, only to die and respawn, die and respawn...that shit never happened in MW2.


 
You need to sort yourself out Ghost Pro...


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 1, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Constant death from above is why I quit MW2 and never even bothered with Black Ops.


 
There is a solution to that: Cold Blooded perk. No more constant death from above as the only time you get hit by air support is if you happen to be standing near someone who has not got the perk


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2010)

had awesome fun last night with a dick head mouthy team killer,... followed the cunt around shooting my pistol so every cunt knew where he was.... he soon left after a moan


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2010)

radiation doors can crush you


----------



## big eejit (Dec 1, 2010)

Playing this online witrh a PS3 is a nightmare. I only finish about one game in 3. And half the time I have to reboot machine cos the whole thing has frozen.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2010)

I fucking love, and I mean absolutely adore air support. Strela, 2 shots and you have yourself 400 exp. Have a class that has a lock on missile and you're sorted.

There's a solution to anything that pisses you off on CoD, just gota play differently sometimes.

Lvl 50 on black ops but havent played for 2 days, been playing COD4 & MW2, that game is ridiculously easy compared to black ops or cod4, probably the most fun though cos of that


----------



## starfish (Dec 6, 2010)

big eejit said:


> And half the time I have to reboot machine cos the whole thing has frozen.


 
Im getting this more & more at the moment. Usually when i only want a quick game as well. Is beginning to be a real pain in the arse.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 21, 2010)

If you could turn back time - _Shear _

Would you buy Call of Duty: Black Ops ?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 21, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> If you could turn back time - _Shear _
> 
> Would you buy Call of Duty: Black Ops ?



Yeah, Kinda wish I hadn't spent so much on it thou, defo worth a rent or a 2nd hand purchase.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 22, 2010)

went back to MW2 today for a blast... it's way better online.


----------



## binka (Dec 30, 2010)

anyone still playing this? im a bit obsessed with online play at the moment. i only play it on groundwar

ive decided i only need two guns:
m16 with acog sight and ak74u with grip and rapid fire

on levels with the opportunity for medium to long range combat the m16 is brilliant. so accurate almost like a sniper rifle but 3 shot bursts. love it on levels like that one in the snow

ak74u seems more like assault rifle than a sub machine gun with its accuracy over distance, and its very effective in close combat too. 

took me 6 weeks to get to first prestige, 5 days for the second and now im on level 20 in 1 day.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2010)

binka said:


> anyone still playing this? im a bit obsessed with online play at the moment. i only play it on groundwar
> 
> ive decided i only need two guns:
> m16 with acog sight and ak74u with grip and rapid fire
> ...


 

Groundwar can be a bit too hectic at times: Domination all the way.  Gunwise, Galil or AUG, with red dot sight.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, still playing but the arrival of AC Brotherhood slowed me down. I'm still only lvl 49.

Been playing some groundwar, but mostly TDM straight up.

Famas/Reflex sight here.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol, I'm still on lvl 9, and I had it on launch day! Can you tell I haven't bothered with it much after the first week. Played online yesterday for first time in ages and got hammered by all the brats who got it on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2010)

i'm lv 50 prestige 2 or something, and have stopped playing this and now playing MW2 ...... go figure

you can rank up in about 20-22 hours if you play loads of Hard Core HQ


----------



## revol68 (Dec 30, 2010)

ranked up, kicked some ass for a while, got bored and traded it in for £33 quids worth against christmas presents.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2010)

Got to lvl 50, stopped playing about 2-3 weeks ago, been playing fifa and COD4 instead.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2010)

I really didn't like all that bullshit with buying your perks with fake cash. Bought just after launch played the campaign and a few hours online then sold it and bought ACB...


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## binka (Feb 4, 2011)

anyone else wasted money on the map pack? stadium is a disapointment. when i heard it would be set in an ice hockey stadium i was thinking lots of slidy ice action. turns out it is just the foyer of the stadium and tbh i felt a bit cheated.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 5, 2011)

I took advantage of the map pack release to get an inflated trade-in price at Gamestation. £33 I got. £8 more than I paid for it.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 7, 2011)

got them the other day and not had time to play yet.....


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Feb 7, 2011)

binka said:


> anyone still playing this? im a bit obsessed with online play at the moment. i only play it on groundwar
> 
> ive decided i only need two guns:
> m16 with acog sight and ak74u with grip and rapid fire
> ...



Similar configuration to yours, except exclusively with the AK47u (grip + extended mag), Warlord Pro, Lightfoot thingy Pro, Marathon, frag, flashbang and claymores 

After doing some hours on combat training (TDM, Havana, 9vs3) I concluded I was better of with speed and spray the pricks in the face as much as possible.   It works for me as i'm weak on the actual aiming (constantly straffing) but has got me in the top 3 of the scoreboard when theres reasonable levels of lag.

Bored of the game now but we love the zombies so there's plenty of life in it for now


----------



## binka (Feb 7, 2011)

DarthSydodyas said:


> Similar configuration to yours, except exclusively with the AK47u (grip + extended mag), Warlord Pro, Lightfoot thingy Pro, Marathon, frag, flashbang and claymores
> 
> After doing some hours on combat training (TDM, Havana, 9vs3) I concluded I was better of with speed and spray the pricks in the face as much as possible.   It works for me as i'm weak on the actual aiming (constantly straffing) but has got me in the top 3 of the scoreboard when theres reasonable levels of lag.
> 
> Bored of the game now but we love the zombies so there's plenty of life in it for now


 
ive changed now my new favourite is dual wield scorpions with ghost steady aim and ninja. much more fun and can take down two or three in a couple of seconds. also loving the zombies but im really shit at it, im sure theres meant to be some sort of strategy involved but i dont think ive made it past level 8.


----------



## starfish (Mar 6, 2011)

Just bought the First Strike add on. So far liking the maps but keep getting hammered on Kowloon. Havent played Berlin Wall yet though.


----------



## binka (Mar 7, 2011)

i hated kowloon for ages at first but ive grown to really like it now i know my way round. berlin wall is fairly boring, discovery is ok but ive changed my tune on stadium its not one of my faves


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Call of Duty: Black Ops still not cheap on ebay


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2011)

But you can pick up Battlefield Bad Company very cheap brand new now, there's dlc on sale and some of us play regularly.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

Only thing is, you have to aim instead of spray and pray


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah and its this thing most CoD players have never heard of: teamwork.


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 21, 2011)

binka said:


> i hated kowloon for ages at first but ive grown to really like it now i know my way round. berlin wall is fairly boring, discovery is ok but ive changed my tune on stadium its not one of my faves



Kowloon seems to be the bane of my existence. Doesn't matter what gametype I'm playing or what class, I get owned. Just can't seem to get a feel for it.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 21, 2011)

I've had black ops for ages and haven't really played it that much. I must be growing out of love with the series i guess.

Can't be arse chasing ranks any more. Too much like a job than fun.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## cybershot (May 1, 2011)

Is anyone on here darkshadow1997x as they keep sending me messages to join black ops games? Just wondering before I block them!!


----------

